
Firefox 63 set to block in-browser crypto-miners - abhiminator
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/software/firefox-63-to-get-improved-tracking-protection-that-blocks-in-browser-miners/
======
some_account
I love the new Firefox so much. It's super fast, has lots of privacy options
and a great user interface.

Chrome feels like a slow memory hog. It's the new internet explorer.

~~~
jonny_eh
Ya. I'm loving Firefox and Brave. And can't choose between the two.

------
harrygeez
Firefox Quantum on macOS is no better than cryptominer

